# IP checken



## mausilein-gvm (6. Januar 2005)

Wo kann man ne IP checken lassen...?

Weil irgend so ein User auf meiner Page ständig irgendwelchen Mist schreibt!

MFG


----------



## Consti (6. Januar 2005)

Du Privat kannst das gar nicht. Du müsstest dann von den Internetanbietern die Daten bekommen und die werden DIR die wohl nicht geben (Datenschutz).

Du kannst aber folgendes Versuchen. Wenn die Person, die dir schreibt, dich kennt und die sie auch, kannst du versuchen mit ihr Kontakt über einen Messenger aufnehmen - ICQ, o.Ä.. Diese können meistens auch die IP eines Users anzeigen - nun musst du auf einen neuen Beitrag im GB warten und dann sofort die IPs kontrolllieren - dann hast du ihn vllt gefunden!


Das ist eine kl. Möglichkeit jedoch vllt nicht die beste!


----------



## Budman (6. Januar 2005)

So einfach gar nicht. Ohne einen richterlichen Beschluss dürfen die Provider gar nichts an Userdaten hergeben.Sprich strafrechtliche relevante Tatbestände müssen schon vorliegen, wie z.B. Beleidung, üble Nachrede oder Geschäftsschädigung.

Aber ohne Anwalt - no chance.

Deshalb hab ich kein Guestbook


----------



## Consti (6. Januar 2005)

Bei mir ists ähnlich. Ich habs so eingerichtet, dass ich jeden Eintrag einzeln Freischalten muss, damit der ins GB kommt. Naja, ich bekomm ne Mail, schalt sie frei oder lösche sie halt.
Nachdem der User auf "Eintragen" geklickt hat, kommt dazu ein Hinweis, dass der Eintrag erst geprüft wird.

Vllt kannst du so etwas ja auch bei dir benutzten!


----------



## Budman (6. Januar 2005)

Consti hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei mir ists ähnlich. Ich habs so eingerichtet, dass ich jeden Eintrag einzeln Freischalten muss, damit der ins GB kommt. Naja, ich bekomm ne Mail, schalt sie frei oder lösche sie halt.
> Nachdem der User auf "Eintragen" geklickt hat, kommt dazu ein Hinweis, dass der Eintrag erst geprüft wird.
> 
> Vllt kannst du so etwas ja auch bei dir benutzten!


Ja, heutzutage muss man bei den rechtlichen Konsequenzen ganz vorsichtig sein. 
Und nur weil manche leider immer noch glauben, das Internet ist ein rechtsfreier Raum, indem man zudem noch alle Regeln der Erziehung und des menschlichen Anstands vergessen kann...

Gruss Bud


----------



## lepl (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Bei diesem GB kann man die IPs gleich blocken einziges Prob. ist das man heutzutage dynamische IPs hat. 

Gästebuch

Andere möglichkeit ist es das GB selber zu programmieren. Mit PHP sollte es eigentlich kein Problem sein die IP des User zu checken.


----------

